# 3D/Target Nationals Windsor



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

How much??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

From my understanding, yes, that's correct


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Not only is the entry fee steep but some of the motels listed are asking a parking fee as well. As for me I won't stay at any motel that would take advantage of people like this.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

crkelly said:


> Not only is the entry fee steep but some of the motels listed are asking a parking fee as well. As for me I won't stay at any motel that would take advantage of people like this.


 It was my understanding that the entry fee is only $20 more then last year. Price of everything has increased, targets, food, etc. Has to come from some where


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The iBO World Championship has gone up $5 this year too, it's $87 now so I guess it's a common thing as costs rise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Apparently motels charging for parking now is common. Not sure if you're interested but the University of Windsor is also offering room rental and don't believe they charge for parking


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

have to bite my tongue on this one ...lol lol


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

yes Ted, I as well.....................


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be honest, I intended to shoot but being the week before the iBO I had to make a choice as time and money don't allow for both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I'm sure there are those that have things to say but there also was NO ONE else in Ontario that wanted to host this shoot. What's that tell you ?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it's good that the guys down there will host the event but in not sure why other clubs didn't want to. Isn't it normal that the target, field and 3D are held at the same venue though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Well I wont bite my tongue! Holy crapp! I just looked at the registration too and what the? How much of the registration goes to the clubs running these shoots? Im sorry but this seems ridiculous to me. My 11 year old daughter wants to shoot these tournaments this year and at $75 each shoot its pricey but really, $160 per shoot for senior, this is insane. I know we want archery to grow and it is the nationals but wow! I guess I will be going as a spectator cause theres no way I can afford to play which really sucks cause I think I could do pretty fair.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Will be at the same motel as the last time at 85 dollars. Pool and parking is included in the price like most motels.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

At the end of the day, the shoot costs what it costs, the hotels cost what they cost and Windsor is what it is. No one is being forced to shoot, we all get the choice. If someone throws me a cheeky $1000 I will gladly go and enjoy every minute, but I can't see that happening [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

What gets me is the archer has to buy a ticket to the awards banquet. In my opinion the banquet for a participant should always be included in the price. 
So if you are in line for a medal, unless u buy a banquet ticket you can't be on the podium unless you crash the party and leave.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does the nationals pay back? I could see a decent running pot if so. ASA pro ams are 55$ regular fee at level 3 and pay backs are decent. 
If not im not sure where the money all goes? My understanding was they do carry sponsors for practice ranges at the very minimum, im sure they have a sponsor or two for targets? 
I guess Id like to shoot it for the prestige, but ill be busy setting ranges. Not really in a position to decide whether i would pay that high of entry.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Topper1018 said:


> Does the nationals pay back? I could see a decent running pot if so. ASA pro ams are 55$ regular fee at level 3 and pay backs are decent.
> If not im not sure where the money all goes? My understanding was they do carry sponsors for practice ranges at the very minimum, im sure they have a sponsor or two for targets?
> I guess Id like to shoot it for the prestige, but ill be busy setting ranges. Not really in a position to decide whether i would pay that high of entry.


 Well you are right, there are sponsors (at least being worked on) for both the practice range AND targets but I can tell you that sponsors aren't actually jumping at the opportunity any more because they get bombarded with requests for sponsorship and donations every day. One thing to keep in mind, both the practice bails and the 3D targets have to be purchased and especially the 3D targets, they aren't cheap any more. The cost to put this on is enormous and unless enough sponsors come forward to cover all costs, then the money has to come from somewhere and that would be the registration fees.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Do the right things and work with sponsors in the right ways toward a mutually beneficial relationship and often the good ones will be willing to help out and support. While I think that amount of entrance is enormous, I'm not calling them out for it. The money certainly had to come from somewhere. I hope the Nationals is a great event this year, definately one of the events we did not want to clash with at ONT3D.


----------

